# Decision time - BOS or Zaino



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

I have been back and for a fair bit this week and can't decide between the two - Best of Show or the Zaino system. I have money burning a whole in my pocket and I need to get something ordered in time for the weekend detailing session. 

I have been wanting BOS for the last 12 months but after reading so many positive reviews about Zaino I can't help but get caught up in the hype. So many people can't be wrong? 

Im detailing my Black cooper S, green Rav4 T180 and a black S Type jag (over the next 2 weeks) I want the best, wettest, shiniest look for the cars possible for up to £150. The jag in particular is one of our wedding cars so it needs to look bling. For that money I can buy virtually the whole Zaino range (I already have and love the Z8). However, im a little scared about getting to grips with the system and how long it will take to apply correctly, cure times etc. Where as the BOS i.e. wax im comfortable with. 

What do you guys think. Its one or the other and I need to get them ordered tomorrow in order to get them delivered in time. Should I jump on the band wagon and purchase the Zaino or go with what I know and pick up a pot of BOS with a decent glaze (Clearkote Yellow - as per DaveKG recommendation). Whichever, one I choose it will need to last me for the next 12 months as money for detailing after this outlay will be very scarce. 

Still I have had worse dilemas 

Looking forward to your thoughts on this one

Cheers

Blue


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Have just had a similar dilemma, used the last of my Z Destiny last weekend and wasn't sure what to replace it with, in the end i decided on Zaino as so many people rate it very highly and it is pretty cheap in comparison to other premium products!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm yet to use Zaino, although BOS is my favourite wax. I prefer it over waxes around that price bracket. Its so easy to use, and gives fantastic results. The pot will last you forever too, i've got around 30 coats out of mine, and there is still over 3/4's left.


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Purely my opinion but as the cars your preparing are Dark colours I'd go for the BOS, I much prefer the warm wet look a wax gives to darker colours, however on lighter colours especially mettalic's I prefer the Sealant route.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Got both, very difficult to tell the finish apart on my car. I'd have the Zaino, my biggest gripe with BOS is the horrific holograms which I never get with Zaino.


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for your input, in terms of looks and durability how does BOS stack up aginst dodo SN? I have tried a panel pot of SN and thought it was a good wax but I would want a little more from a £120 BOS pot? 

I can't help but be tempted by the Zaino. The fellas red rover over on CYC looked well lovely after application of zaino products. Hmmm. Not getting much further forward with this decision


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

You can expect around 6-8 months from 2 layers of BOS.


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Have you considered CG's 50/50 concourse, much cheaper and offers the same or better results as BOS in the looks department, in fact IMO the clarity is better on the 50/50


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> You can expect around 6-8 months from 2 layers of BOS.


That's impressive. How long does Zaino last?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Robbieben said:


> Have you considered CG's 50/50 concourse, much cheaper and offers the same or better results as BOS in the looks department, in fact IMO the clarity is better on the 50/50


Don't start this again! BOS was clearly better


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

well I have just ordered the whole Zaino range so It's obvious what I will say the reason I have opted for Zaino is I was so impressed with Z8 and the pic's of other's cars, which ever you choose I think you will be happy, but for me am giving the sealant a go

Tom


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I am in a similar situation and can't make my mind up either!


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Robbieben said:


> Have you considered CG's 50/50 concourse, much cheaper and offers the same or better results as BOS in the looks department, in fact IMO the clarity is better on the 50/50


Nah its BOS or Zaino not very often I have this much money to spend on detailing. I want the best for my money


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Don't start this again! BOS was clearly better


:wave: opinions, opinions, Daz asked loads of folk on the day and he's asked a good few at work since, most can't tell the difference, he has said that he's had more votes for the 50/50 side of the bonnet though:lol:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

i have a few top end waxes,but zaino is so easy to use especially outdoors working in full sun,where wax application can fall foul of holograms and smearing,the zaino is so much easier to maintain and will be the only product i have bought, that i will definately re-buy regardless of cost


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Oooooooh, now that is a tough choice!!!

BoS - this too is my personal favourite wax for its smell, its little extra wettness I am convinced it can add (but then, I may just be seeing things), ease of use and its decent (but not brilliant) durability. It would not disappoint especially if you choose to go with a glaze before hand, it is indeed the safe option and its also the option that would be the most compatible with any other products you happen to own.

But: I find it hard these days to look past the Zaino system if I were choosing a system for myself, as I enjoy using the system and it seems to me to be brilliant value for money comapred to what it rivals against. Its more fussy, yes, but its by no means difficult to use and once you get three layers of Z2 with ZFX you are on to a winner and you can regularly top with Z8 for extra bling whenever you want... The thing that I love about the Zaino system is first of al its durability - it is lasting and lasting on my test car, which is subject to salt blasting from the sea and no wax I have tried has been able to withstand this thus far. Secondly, its that glassy nuance which offers a little something in my eyes that no other wax can - again this may just be me seeing things, but for me it offers something no wax can offer looks wise and nudges ahead on this front. But this is just me and my personal opinion, but it also combines this with beautiful flake pop - in that, it doesn't in any way mask it, and allows it to ping through in all its glory... Z2x3 with ZFX, topped with Z* would ultimately be my choice out of the two.

If you go with BoS, treat yourself to Z8 as well - use this to top up the BoS, it will increase the BoS durability which while good, is not the best there is to offer and a little extra wouldn't do it any harm  And you'll get a flavour for what Zaino can offer from it.

Zaino and BoS's biggest problem - Duragloss. Which for me can offer pretty much the same as Zaino looks wise (hard to really tell the difference) in a slightly less fussy system that is cheaper!


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

I thought posting here would help me make up my mind :lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> You can expect around 6-8 months from 2 layers of BOS.


3 months most in my experience. In tough conditions yes, but I can double that with Zaino easily.


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

bluevortex said:


> Nah its BOS or Zaino not very often I have this much money to spend on detailing. I want the best for my money


Does spending more money make a product better? If you read most of Dave KG's post's you'll see that it doesn't, and of course you ought to buy Zaino, purely to experiment if nothing else, IMO BOS is over rated and does not warrant a £100 plus pricetag:thumb:

Edit: What Dave said.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> 3 months most in my experience. In tough conditions yes, but I can double that with Zaino easily.


My experience of BoS also - 3, maybe 4 at an absolute push but its long wained by then... 6 - 8, I've seen nowhere near that in the environments my car is treated to, or my dad's car which acts as the LSP test mule


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Oooooooh, now that is a tough choice!!!
> 
> BoS - this too is my personal favourite wax for its smell, its little extra wettness I am convinced it can add (but then, I may just be seeing things), ease of use and its decent (but not brilliant) durability. It would not disappoint especially if you choose to go with a glaze before hand, it is indeed the safe option and its also the option that would be the most compatible with any other products you happen to own.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave - In all honesty I would probably be happy whichever route I choose. I have bought a lot of products over the last year and like you point out BOS would work with all of these well. I do already own Z8 and have used it successfully over SN and vic concours. Something to sleep on tonight perhaps as I will purchase in the morning.



Robbieben said:


> Does spending more money make a product better? If you read most of Dave KG's post's you'll see that it doesn't, and of course you ought to buy Zaino, purely to experiment if nothing else, IMO BOS is over rated and does not warrant a £100 plus pricetag:thumb:
> 
> Edit: What Dave said.


Thanks Robbieben. I would tend to agree that BOS is over priced but there is no doubt you get a good wax in return. I have seen many great examples of it on this forum and people generally hold it in good regard. Thats the reason I want to try it.


----------



## Andythescientist (Nov 25, 2005)

To give you some idea here's my Old Astro black mini cooper (3 years ago) after a couple of layers of Z2.



















Just for reference that was my first ever detail, so i was happy with the results as a complete amateur


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

that mini looks lovely mate - now can you post it up with 2 layers of BOS 

edit - our cooper s is astro black aswell - very nice color


----------



## Andythescientist (Nov 25, 2005)

bluevortex said:


> that mini looks lovely mate - now can you post it up with 2 layers of BOS


Unfortunatly once i started with Zaino Z2 3 years ago, i then went to Z5, and then added Z-CS, then added Z6.... you get the picture


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Andythescientist said:


> Unfortunatly once i started with Zaino Z2 3 years ago, i then went to Z5, and then added Z-CS, then added Z6.... you get the picture


 I hear you.

If I went Zaino would this kit be enough or would I need Z-AIO & Z-CS aswell?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/zaino-total-protection-show-car-kit/prod_485.html


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

bluevortex said:


> I hear you.
> 
> If I went Zaino would this kit be enough or would I need Z-AIO & Z-CS aswell?
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/zaino-total-protection-show-car-kit/prod_485.html


Z-AIO is a cleaner and will give a good base for the Z2
Z-CS is not needed but is a good product and can be used as an LSP on it's own, water sheets rather than bead's


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Robbieben said:


> Z-AIO is a cleaner and will give a good base for the Z2
> Z-CS is not needed but is a good product and can be used as an LSP on it's own, water sheets rather than bead's


I would probably need the Z-AIO then as I have several coats of wax already on the Mini that would need removing first. The Rav4 also has left overs from dealer applied superguard application.


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Z-AIO or a similar pre cleaning product before you go to LSP Stage.


My Zaino choices after wash and clay would be:

Z-AIO
Z2 +ZFX 
Z8

Z6 QD when needed


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Robbieben said:


> Z-AIO or a similar pre cleaning product before you go to LSP Stage.


Exactly as Robbieben said - I really like using ZAIO as the pre pre for other Zaino sealents myself, and you cna be confident of your Zaino layers happily bonding to it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

shame you need it in a hurry...

samples r us is talking about doing sample pots of BoS that would do a few layers, and then you could get a Zaino Z2 finishing kit and some Duragloss, all for much less than your budget. You'd have plenty of product to look after all your cars for a good while and see whai ch you like the most 

Feel your pain on this. I have Glasur and a few other waxes and am trying to decide on the Zaino system as well :wall:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Andythescientist said:


> To give you some idea here's my Old Astro black mini cooper (3 years ago) after a couple of layers of Z2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mini looks great, but just to balance things out ...... and not really help the op much  - here's a recent BoS pic - on a Porsche Cayenne Turbo S.










I had the same dilemna - Zaino or BoS, I went for the BoS and have no regrets, very easy on, and equally easy off and leaves a stunning finish.
That said, I was looking at a black GTi last week that had been done with the Zaino kit and it looked gorgeous ! :wall:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

BOS + Black Car = Lush

Some great details on here in the studio and the showroom showing BOS off.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

FWIW.

Zaino on my metallic black Volvo S60 - after full machine polishing with Menzerna Final Finish, which to be honest delivered the majority of the look as you would expect, and as would be the case with any LSP.





















































































































































































and after washing with Z7...









































































Anyone for flake...?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ATM moment my car looks as good as your Dave I did the same as you going iver it with Final Finish and the flake is popping


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

3 layers of z2pro with a couple of coats of BOS over the top :lol:

neither will dissapoint, from a money point of view zaino is the route to go, but on dark cars i think bos just adds a little "something" over zaino, lighter cars theres no competition - zaino.

aren't the durability arguments a bit pointless, as i dont think theres too many cars on here that go 2 months without another layer of something or other going on?


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Well fellas I have thought long and hard about this one before parting with my hard earned and finally decided to go the BOS route. It's the wax I have been desperate to try for a long time now and it seems to work especially well on dark colors which all of my cars are. If I manage to obtain a finish like on the that porsche cayenne I will be very happy indeed  Very nice work Mark J

Finally the deal maker came in the form of my lovely wife to be, who has offered to buy me some detailing products for my birthday in September and I wouldn't ask her to spend £120 on BOS. Instead the Zaino total protection kit from CYC might be more reasonable present. This way I can probably do both - Result  On that basis I have just ordered the following kit:-

1 x Best of Show = £120
1 x Cleaner Fluid Medium = £ 25.00 
1 x Cleaner Fluid Applicator = £2.50
1 x Wax Applicator = £2.50
1 x Wax Towels = £7.00
Total = £157 delivered tomorrow 

Thanks for all your input guys. I look forward to posting up some extremely nice detailing pics!!

Cheers Blue


----------



## Andythescientist (Nov 25, 2005)

Another product in the zaino range well worth getting is the tyre prep. On my mini i used it on the plastic trim and it looked as good the day i sold it as it did the day i got it. Something which can't usually said for the plastic on mini's.

Personally this is what i'd get...

ZAIO

Z2

Z-CS

Z-16

Z-8 (i use Z-6 but will get z-8 next time as by all accounts it's great)

That lot will set you back about £100

With this combo you don't really need ZFX..

You can apply ZAIO, then put 1 Layer of Z2 straight on top of this. Then you can top Z2 with Z-CS if you like, or leave it a day and do another Z2 before the Z-CS. 

I'd only get ZFX if you're really need to do 3 layers of Z2 in a day.

I've also got Z5, but i don't find much difference if i'm honest, some people say Z5 is better on darker cars, but i've only experiance of black, and can't see too much difference between Z2 or Z5 on black.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

pretty sure the z5 helps fill swirls - if you haven't got any swirls you wont notice the difference.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Frothey said:


> pretty sure the z5 helps fill swirls - if you haven't got any swirls you wont notice the difference.


Very very light swirls... maybe. In honesty, I dont really see the effect in test, if its there its only very slight.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Iam going to be buying this soon http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/zaino-39-finishing-39-kit-with-z-5-pro/prod_497.html


----------



## Andythescientist (Nov 25, 2005)

Frothey said:


> pretty sure the z5 helps fill swirls - if you haven't got any swirls you wont notice the difference.


Yes that's why i added to my routine, as my mini grew up i got the Z5. It does help a bit with very fine marks, but i wouldn't say it removed swirls. For that i think you'd need something more abrasive.

Anyhow good luck with the BOS i'm sure you'll like it just as much 

I think the Wax/Sealant is simply a matter of personal preference, and how you like to apply it. I'm constrained living in a flat, so i can't wash my car at will, unless i pop back round my parents on a weekend. So the Zaino route is ideal for me as the durability is fantastic, if i can't get out to wash it, i can always Z-6 it in my garage when i can't do a proper wash, and i know it will still look fantastic as the z2/5 layers will still be there


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Andythescientist said:


> Yes that's why i added to my routine, as my mini grew up i got the Z5. It does help a bit with very fine marks, but i wouldn't say it removed swirls. For that i think you'd need something more abrasive.
> 
> Anyhow good luck with the BOS i'm sure you'll like it just as much
> 
> I think the Wax/Sealant is simply a matter of personal preference, and how you like to apply it. I'm constrained living in a flat, so i can't wash my car at will, unless i pop back round my parents on a weekend. So the Zaino route is ideal for me as the durability is fantastic, if i can't get out to wash it, i can always Z-6 it in my garage when i can't do a proper wash, and i know it will still look fantastic as the z2/5 layers will still be there


My cunning plan is to still get the Zaino products, I just have to wait a couple of months time for them thats all. By the sounds of it Zaino will be the perfect winter LSP if durability is that good as I don't tend to detail that much in the cold Highland winter up here


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Having tried many carnuaba's I've now switched to Zaino, its been 2 weeks since I last washed her & wiped down with Z-8 & she still looks good.

I used Z-2 on the wheels & the dust isnt sticking hardly at all.

May wash her this weekend, but possibly wont due to commitments, so next weekend it will be 3 weeks & over 1500 miles since last touching her, lets she how she looks then, still great no doubt :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I hope to end up with a 'super' sealant and a super 'wax' and then I can just mess around with either when I ant a change but still have the best of both worlds available 

problem is I cant narrow it down to less than 3 of each :lol:

wax - BoS/Supernatural/Glasur

sealant - Zaino/Ultima/Opti Seal


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Have you still not decided ive just ordered the Z5 kit from Tim that how impressed iam with Zaino


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Have you still not decided ive just ordered the Z5 kit from Tim that how impressed iam with Zaino


Yeah I have ordered BOS - I will be getting Zaino later in the year. 
"Good times"


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

Here are some pics of my car with BOS on.










And some with Z8 applied about a week after.














































I think tha Z8 does bring the wax back up.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

BoS def. for me.


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Clarkie34 - that looks fab mate. Hope I can the depth you achieved :thumb:


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

I think you will be suprised how easy BOS is to use.

It goes on very easily and buffs of with no probs.


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

clarkie34 said:


> I think you will be suprised how easy BOS is to use.
> 
> It goes on very easily and buffs of with no probs.


Can't wait to try it out when it arrives. Did you use a glaze or sealent beneath the BOS?


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

Car was detailed in Feb dont know the exact polish used to correct swirling.

I have kept on top of it by applying the BOS and giving it a wipe down with Z8.


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

clarkie34 said:


> Car was detailed in Feb dont know the exact polish used to correct swirling.
> 
> I have kept on top of it by applying the BOS and giving it a wipe down with Z8.


No problem. I have Z8 so willbe using it also after BOS app :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I but another coat of Z2 on the car and it has got a even deeper and glossier finish.


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Look what just arrived!Excuse my bloody westie in the shot


----------

